# Cork Top KV-1 Poison with 1953 Label



## nhpharm (Oct 3, 2019)

Picked this up yesterday...a KV-1 poison bottle with a label that dates to sometime after 1953.  I had no idea that the cork-top versions of these were used so late! Nonetheless, this hobby will always surprise you!  The seller had 10 KV-1's in three different sizes, all labeled and all $2 each...even though they are common bottles, I thought this was a pretty good deal!


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 9, 2019)

Nice little bottle there. I never even heard of that chemical before, but doesn't sound good.


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 10, 2019)

It's actually still used as a medicine for treating low heart rate and for eye problems among other things.


----------

